

Lawnmower.io: Turn your spare change into cryptocurrency - pgorsira
http://lawnmower.io/

======
bossanova834
Neat concept. I wonder if crypto portfolio management in the future will be
like portfolio management nowadays in that you sometimes hire a professional
to do it. Like, does the concept of professional financial advisement go out
the window (along with all of the other traditional fiat aspects that we seem
to be leaving behind)?

------
turd66
Dig the concept, great way to easily kind of dollar cost average into btc
without being tempted with market timing. Would be great if you could specify
an overall allocation into different crypto (i.e. that $.75 extra split into
60% btc, 40% ltc, etc.) that you could manage and monitor your overall crypto
portfolio.

~~~
pgorsira
Thanks, we definitely aim to go in that direction. Bitcoin was the easiest to
implement from the start (due to the WAY higher availability of
APIs/libraries) but overall our vision is a platform for passive, casual
investment into the entire cryptocurreny ecosystem. Could get even more
interesting if something like swarm.co takes off - where it becomes
commonplace for companies to issue their own cryptocurrency. At what point do
we cross into the realm of traditional share purchasing, and what baggage will
we bring/which will we leave behind in making this transition? I wish I knew.
At this point, we just want to provide a platform that makes it all more
accessible.

~~~
turd66
Definitely agree with the vision, and an easy to use platform to allow the
common public to access these markets and diversify their assets is exactly
what we need. Breaking into different cryptos can be a huge headache for the
average person and the wild price volatility certainly does not help with the
intimidation factor, but the thought of an investment as small as the change
in your cup holder is a great way to ease people into the idea.

~~~
pgorsira
That-s a perfect way of putting it. We already consider the USD change we
receive from each transaction to be nearly worthless when considered
individually. The idea is to make that change work for you in (admittedly)
volatile context.

------
loeras
A minimal effort tool for the average person to break into the crypto markets?
This could really help change the perception that crypto currency is only
something for computer geniuses.

~~~
pgorsira
That was certainly a huge inspiration for us to develop this. Too many times
have I heard my less tech-savvy friends talk about getting into bitcoin/crypto
but not actually committing. I think it's a combination of the technical
hurdles as well as what seems to be the "large upfront cost" \- a layperson
may see that 1 BTC = $300 USD and lose interest immediately. It's almost an
intimidation factor.

Of course, the technical aspect has been a barrier for many people a while.
However, I think that because this has been such a visible issue for so long
many companies are attacking it (which is fantastic). The other issue - the
mental barrier of not wanting to commit - is where I think we bring a unique
approach.

------
jstag
This sounds badass. Kudos brotha!

------
rgorsira
Nice app

------
vonerica
Hi

------
elpincheyeyo
Definitely an idea easily adoptable by the regular joe. Millions already use
the 'Save the change' feature in their bank accounts so why not actually
invest (and support) digital currency like Bitcoin? Definitely something I
look forward to see flourish in full scale. The market could use a comparison
exposing benefits to engage in this kind of activity. Something like "drop
those penny stocks, come into the digital investment world with Bitcoin"

